# Long Hair Care Forum Discount Codes - Notice



## beverly (Mar 1, 2010)

All discount codes that have been especially created for our members will be posted in the Vendor Review forum only from now on because this forum can not be googled. If you have access to the discount codes here, please do not share with your individuals of other websites/forums who are not members of LHCF. Sharing discount codes on other forums could possibly affect your ability to receive discounts from vendors in the future, and could also affect the rate/ percentage of the discount extended to members here. I have already had one vendor contact me about this issue, and that vendor has reduced the discount to a smaller percentage that what it was originally.

Thank you for allowing me to better help you


----------

